# Community betta turned bad?



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey there, 

So I've had my seemingly docile betta in a tank with a couple guppies for over four months now without a hitch (okay, maybe a tail nibble). One of my guppies the other day was torn to shreds....sadly he didn't make it. I'm blaming the betta for attacking him, but perhaps he got weak from illness and then the betta got a hold of him? Anyway, I went out and bought a couple black moscow guppies for my lone boy - thinking, well, they're less flashy than the other two were/are, so he shouldn't mind them. But Mr. Betta is just losing it on them. All puffed up and such. He hasn't taken a second look at the guppy already in there though....

I really don't think I should let them loose with him in there though. The new ones are still acclimating, so I have time to decide. 

Is it possible he's just "turned bad" and decided he wants his tank to himself? It's a pain because I only have a small 1 gal to put the betta in (who just destroyed himself in it) and I've been forbade to get another tank.

SO frustrated as to what to do. I was hoping that he just wouldn't care.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all, it could have been another guppy that killed him. My brother kept 2 guppies together and one killed the other. I would say divide the tank. Or if you don't care about it looking really nice, you could float it in a jar or plastic bag with room for air.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish do "turn bad". Really they just grow into to their adult aggression level and stop being peaceful "fry". He may figure out the guppies aren't betta and leave them alone, or he may kill them off.


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

As of right now, he's in his own 1 gallon tank. I'm going to be doing some revamping of the tank with heavier plant cover and such. Once I have this done, I might try to reintroduce him slowly. 

Thanks for your responses. I never thought that it could have been the other guppy. I also hope that he'll decide that they aren't a threat to him. I just feel so sad for my betta...he loves to swim and he just looks so sad in the 1 gallon. I hope he goes back to being a chill betta! Otherwise I may try putting my other guy in the tank. He's super lazy and just hangs out, so I think he might do okay in there. I can't get another tank which is super frustrating since I can definitely afford one. The rulers of the house (Note: the parents) have put their feet down though, so no more tanks (I only have two smallish ones hahah).


----------



## mls3371971 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am new on here, and I don't want to rub elbows. But I have had so many Bettas in my life that I feel compelled to post. The best way to keep a Betta is by himself. They are first and foremost a Chinese Fighting Fish, he honestly didn't come by that name because he was nice and sweet. They look like they should be, but they really aren't. Betta's are solitary creatures, they won't even allow a female to stay with it, unless its mating. I have tried many fish with them cause I see them in the stores like that, but always the Betta will attack them, eventually. Maybe because you have all the plants in the tank and the guppies can hide from him.. But he will kill them off. I don't think another Guppy did it. I never even would think a Guppy would. I know its pretty blunt of me to say it. But when you bought the Betta, did you ask the LFS if you could put him in with the Guppys? Or what would be best for that type of fish? I have always done a major research on fish that I get to make sure that they are suited from temp to size, even down to the PH Levels...


----------



## mls3371971 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry, Siamese Fighting Fish. This is a great description of them. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siamese_fighting_fish


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

No worries, I welcome different opinions. I am fairly new to fish keeping (8 months into it), but I do lots of reading on the subject so I do feel I'm moderately educated for a beginner fish keeper. I did keep a 20 gallon in the past but that was a little while back. 

I do understand that they are fighting fish and aren't sweet and cuddly like a guppy or a molly. I also understand that you can't keep females in with them as they will fight as well. I bought my betta from a highly regarded aquarium store and discussed with one of the employees before I decided to try the guppies and betta. He said it all depends on not only the betta's attitude, but also the guppies. I knew it was a risk, but a well educated one and I had a backup plan in case the tank went awry - and it did so the backup plan was activated.

There have been plenty of people that have kept community bettas with no issue. In all the bettas I've owned, there was only one I wouldn't have thought to try in a community tank because he was SO aggressive. All my others are fairly docile. However, this is the first one I've tried with other fish and In the future, I would also try again as I think community tanks are doable. 

Thank you for your opinion! No elbows have been rubbed


----------



## mls3371971 (Apr 20, 2012)

Good, I have never placed a Betta with another fish. Although I did once when I was young, thought I would train my Betta to fight....Lesson learned mom caught me...oops...as I have grown older I have learned lots of new thinking capabilities, and figured out that is animal abuse. I do so love the Bettas and would love to have one in my tank, but I also want long-finned fish varieties so at my end it would never work.


----------

